# BC bladder repair



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i have an older Dacor Chameleon BC that started leaking today while training in a pool. when i got home i found it is leaking at what looks like a bicycle tire valve looking thing. from what i can tell the adhesive has came apart. 

does anyone know ofa way to repair this?is therea glue that is for this type of repair?


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

You can repair it and it won't fail....

until its overinflated in rough seas.

buy a new one. just my .02


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a good bc just like to keep it for pool training and as a backup


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

aquaseal.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You are fighting a loosing battle. It's most likely rotting all over and it will fail again if you ever get it to seal to start with.


----------

